# Rusting Shotgun



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have a shotgun i keep in my room... it gets barrel rust no matter where i put it or what i do with it? i clean it,wipe it after handleing it..ive tried different rooms, even a case.... but it jsut gets light surface rust..what can i do?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You need to remove the existing rust and then treat all the exposed metal with a Rust inhibitor like Corrosion X or similar products. There are a variety of products that do this, but this product is one I have used when having to store guns in cases for extended periods of time and it has worked well.

Others may be able to suggest products and things to avoid as well.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep, I picked up some Corrosion X a couple years back (available online from marine stores) and it's absoultely unbelievable for preventing rust...

Another thing you can do is get a shotgun with a dipped finish. My "house gun" used to be an 18" barrelled 870 Express, and I too had the surface rust problem. Replaced it with a 23"/3.5" 870 Express Super Mag Turkey Shotgun in MOBU camo, and haven't had a problem with rust since...

With a 4 round MOBU side saddle on it, and it's a perfect house & turkey gun. Then I found a new 26" factory camo barrel on eBay, and with a quick barrel swap it's ready for waterfowl or upland. So being, it also serves as a hunting backup for my BPS and Red Label...


----------



## jcromer (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a Remington 1100 (Matte Finish) which has a few rust spots on it, what is the best way to remove the rust before I put the preventative on the gun??? Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I was just looking over my 870 express and it was getting some rust spots on it. If you take a pencil and rub it on the rust it will come right off. :beer:


----------

